# Tiger Shark



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Has anyone heard or seen a picture of the Tiger Shark caught out or off Galveston Beach? Channel 2 this am reported the catch but no pictures. It was suppose to be 500 or 600 lbs!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

i heard on the radio that it was 11' & 500lbs.


----------



## SenorSheephead (Jul 10, 2004)

was planning a trip to galveston this weekend before my graduation......maybe ill go elsewhere..


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

you were planning a trip 30 miles out?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Remember its the Gulf Of Mexico.
There's sharks in it. All of it.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/metropolitan/3199204


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

hey redfishe they would go nuts if we told them how big the sharks are that we have caught just off the ???????????????????????????????


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

hey redfishr they would go nuts if we told them how big the sharks are that we have caught just off the ???????????????????????????????


----------



## Saint51 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Shark pic*

There's a picture of the shark on the channel 11 website. www.khou.com


----------



## joecarr60 (Apr 8, 2005)

I have caught 1-3' sharks, but what do you do with a shark this size. Eat it, chunk it? Just a curious dumb question.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

joecarr60 said:


> I have caught 1-3' sharks, but what do you do with a shark this size. Eat it, chunk it? Just a curious dumb question.


You could use it for bait! LOL..

That 500 pounder was caught out 30 miles, but wasn't the Texas record they mention in the article caught just around the Galveston Jetties?????????? Anyone, Anyone, anyone???? Feel free to confirm this for me....


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

Yuck! Tiger sharks are kind of savanger shark aren't they . You know a few years ago Bill had me out chunking and really sick and I had a 20'ter pop up beside the boat ..
Everyone told me NO WAY !! there are not sharks that big out of freeport.
I knew I saw what i saw no matter what .. It was almost as big as our boat and it is 26.
Now let someone tell me big tigers dont exsist in our part of the gulf and we were 12 miles out...
Lynn
remember when you enter that water you are at the bottom of the chain ..
Thanks for posting I didn't hear about it.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

From what I recall, the state record tiger was caught somewhere around the Heald Bank, but I may be wrong since it was over 10 years ago.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Fishdaze said:


> You could use it for bait! LOL..
> 
> That 500 pounder was caught out 30 miles, but wasn't the Texas record they mention in the article caught just around the Galveston Jetties?????????? Anyone, Anyone, anyone???? Feel free to confirm this for me....


The state record Tiger was caught at Buccaneer Fields.
The guy was fishing with a friend mine and wanted to get a big shark.
He had never caught a shark over a hundred pounds.
Well over a thousand pounds later he had his first big shark and a state record.
He is from liberty tx. He's the judge there. or was.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> The state record Tiger was caught at Buccaneer Fields.
> The guy was fishing with a friend mine and wanted to get a big shark.
> He had never caught a shark over a hundred pounds.
> Well over a thousand pounds later he had his first big shark and a state record.
> He is from liberty tx. He's the judge there. or was.


It may have been the previous record Tiger. I just recall there was a record shark that was caught years ago around the Galveston Jetties. I'll have to do some research on this.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I've researched a few sites and found this as the most recent record.*Shark* *Tiger* 1129 162 05/24/92 Gulf of Mexico Chap Cain III

lbs inches


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Reel_Blessed said:


> I've researched a few sites and found this as the most recent record.*Shark* *Tiger* 1129 162 05/24/92 Gulf of Mexico Chap Cain III
> 
> lbs inches


Thats the guy from liberty, I knew if I heard his name it would ring a bell.
Unusual name. He was fishing with Dwight Esmond , a TP&W game warden.
Dwight told me they caught it at Buccaneer Fields in what we use to call Tiger alley.
The record prior to that was caught by a kid from around here, he was about 17. I can still see his face but I cant remember his name. Middle 80's
I think his last name was Simmons.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

you should have seen the ones they use to bring into tackle time back in the 70's 500 to 700 was the norm


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

http://www.dcfish.com/about_dream_catcher.htm

OK, check out this link. The previous state record Tiger Shark (prior to Chap Cain's) was 815 lbs and caught around the Galveston Jetties.


----------



## Drewski (Mar 8, 2005)

I know y'all are talking about Texas Tigers, but there was a very interesting story in a recent issue of Salt Water Sportsman. The current IGFA all tackle world record Tiger Shark of 1780 pounds (14 feet long) was caught off a pier in South Carolina. The fellow who caught it was using a Penn 16/0 Reel with 1400 yards (thats a mile!!) of 130 pound dacron. It took him 4 1/2 hours to get it in.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Fishdaze said:


> http://www.dcfish.com/about_dream_catcher.htm
> 
> OK, check out this link. The previous state record Tiger Shark (prior to Chap Cain's) was 815 lbs and caught around the Galveston Jetties.


That was Steve Thomas's State Record.
That one was beat by the young boy , then Chap Cains record.
Steve Thomas and I were in The Monster Fishermen shark fishing club back in the 70's and 80's. I was a kid and he a young man. Thats when he broke that record.


----------

